# Maximum tire size for 2000 GLE?



## imaginator (Oct 20, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the maximum tire size is for a 2000 GLE? My stock tires are 215/55R16 but I have 225/60R16 snow tires left over from a van we just sold. Will they fit on my Maxima?

Thanks.


----------



## 02max245 (Oct 19, 2010)

look on maxima.org u might have better luck there.


----------



## MichaelH (Oct 19, 2010)

They should, But what i would do is mount one on the front the vehicle and turn the wheels from lock to lock (full left and full right) to see if it will scrub.


----------

